# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > توسعه نرم افزارهای تحت شبکه > حرفه ای: شناسایی سخت افزار های داخل یک شبکه از روی سرور بدون نیاز به نصب نرم افزار روی کلاینت

## mit.gamini

NET SCANNING.
سلام دوستان خیلی ممنون میشم اگر کسی بتونه به من راهنمایی بده:
من میخوام بتونم نرم افزاری بنویسم که از روی سرور کلیه سخت افزار های روی شبکه را اعم از سوچ، روتر، کامپیوتر، پرینتر، اسکنر و ... را شناسایی کنه. ممنون میشم بتونید در این زمینه به من راهنمایی بدید.

----------


## Felony

با توجه به اینکه نمیخواین برنامه ای روی کلاینت ها نصب بشه تنها راهتون استفاده از WMI به صورت Remote هست ؛ در مورد WMI بارها تو همین بخش و بخش مباحث عمومی توضیح دادم و نمونه کدهایی هم قرار دادم و در مورد استفاده از اون به صورت Remote و اطلاعات بیشتر به MSDN مراجعه کنید .

----------


## mit.gamini

آیا WMI میتونه سویچ ها و روتر ها و پرینتر ها و ... را شناسایی کنه و مدل و .... را بدهد یا خیر.
در مورد رایانه ها WMI میتونه مفید باشه ولی در مورد سخت افزار های شبکه چطور؟
ممنون از پاسخ سریع شما!!!

----------


## Felony

> آیا WMI میتونه سویچ ها و روتر ها و پرینتر ها و ... را شناسایی کنه و مدل و .... را بدهد یا خیر.


در مورد روتر و سوئیچ خیر ، WMI یک رابط هست که ویندوز برای ارتباط با خودش در اختیار شما قرار میده ، پس تنها گزارشاتی رو میتونه به شما بده که به نوعی در ویندوز موجود باشند ، با این اوصاف دستگاه هایی که درایوری روی ویندوز ندارند پس برای ویندوز جزئی از سیستم به حساب نمیاند و نمیتونه ازشون گزارشی به شما تحویل بده ، ولی در مورد پرینتر چون درایورش روی سیستم نصب میشه ، میشه اطلاعاتش رو با WMI واکشی کرد .

----------


## mit.gamini

راهنمایی شما هنوز نتونسته کمکی به من بکنه من یک فکری دارم اگر بتونم mac addrees را پیداکنم میتونم از آدرسش مشخصات دستگاه را در بیارم ولی برای این موضوع کتابخانه ای موجود است یا سورس آماده ای؟

----------


## Felony

توسط کلاس Win32_NetworkAdapter میتونید اطلاعات مورد نیاز در مورد کارت شبکه منجمله Mac Address رو به دست بیارید .

----------


## Mask

برای کار با wmi میتونید از نمونه زیر کمک بگیرید.

----------

